# Interesting nuke job



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I just finished a job at a local nuke plant. We demo'ed 2" stainless that was used for two lab inks in the chemistry lab. There was contamination present, so we had RP (Radiation Protection) techs to constantly smear the pipe we cut out, our hands, tools and the area we were working because there was low level of contamination present, and use a Geiger counter to check the smears. It took us 3 days to demo out about 12' of 2" pipe and install new Orion chemical resistant pipe and fittings. The pipe was behind the lab cabinets and the plant wouldn't move them out of way because it would have stirred up contamination, It was a total PITA, we had to wear scrubs and process out through radiation detection portals, but I feel totally rested, because we had more downtime than work time. I wanted to take pictures, but it's not allowed without permission, so I couldn't. But It was T&M and its all good now.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Braidwood? Dresden?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

That type of work has to push the adrenaline a bit.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I would've charged triple t&m.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I am sure they charge quadruple time


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Hazard pay. Security pay. Extreme liability. To me that sounds like extreme plumbing. Very cool.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*Brw*



rwh said:


> Braidwood? Dresden?


Braidwood


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Former Joliet guy, now 597?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

rwh said:


> former joliet guy, now 597?


130


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Right on brother. Stay safe


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I bow to you guys who work in Nuke plants. My balls are not that big.

I don't think I can be offered enough cash to work in one.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

GAN said:


> I bow to you guys who work in Nuke plants. My balls are not that big.
> 
> I don't think I can be offered enough cash to work in one.




It's a different animal, for sure. I used to travel and work outages, as a fitter. I used to pick up a decent amount of dose back then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I hope you guys weren't exposed to too much radiation, that is bad news.

I heard recently that welders have higher rates of some cancers due to the radiation exposure that is present when welding.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

If anything medically should happen, depending on your contract, you should be able to go against either your former employer or their workmans comp.


----------

